# Wyndham Bonnet creek april 27-29



## Arthur Courtright (Apr 5, 2018)

if anything is available, I will take it! (Depending on price of course)


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 5, 2018)

Arthur Courtright said:


> if anything is available, I will take it! (Depending on price of course)


For 2 nights?  cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## Avislo (Apr 5, 2018)

deleted as duplicate


----------



## Avislo (Apr 5, 2018)

That is what he said.  I checked current availability for me to make a reservation.  No luck on the 2 days.


----------



## Arthur Courtright (Apr 5, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> For 2 nights?  cindyjones649@gmail.com


 Yes just the 2 nights!


----------



## chapjim (Apr 5, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> For 2 nights?  cindyjones649@gmail.com



Cindy,

Let's count together -- 27 to 28 is one, 28 to 29 is another one.  One plus one make TWO!!!  We did it!


----------



## Braindead (Apr 5, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Let's count together -- 27 to 28 is one, 28 to 29 is another one.  One plus one make TWO!!!  We did it!


Be careful !! Speaking from experience your going to get reported ! LOL


----------



## chapjim (Apr 5, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Be careful !! Speaking from experience your going to get reported ! LOL



I've been there!


----------



## Joe Doran (Apr 7, 2018)

I have this available, April 27-29 in one bedroom @ Bonnet Creek - $200. Contact me to complete the guest certificate. 

Best Regards,
Joe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

